
This water bottle apparently turns air into drinking water - bontoJR
https://konstruktor.com/Article/view/929
======
Piskvorrr
Extracts water moisture _from_ air, to be more precise :)

------
detaro
previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8541997](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8541997)

------
venomsnake
We have oxygen in the air, so no problems here. But hydrogen is high up in the
atmosphere. So they have to break down the nitrogen into a lot of hydrogen - I
guess it is possible - but they have to send their methodology to CERN - the
guys will be delighted.

But anyway - if they have mastered the subiron fission to hydrogen - we have a
Nobel Prize winners right here

~~~
Piskvorrr
We also have water vapor, about 0.25% by mass. Significantly easier to get: a
chemical reaction not inherently necessary, just filtering (you're not
_combining_ various elements of the air mixture, just taking one that's
_already there_ ). Thus, no revolutionary breakthrough needed: just iterative
optimization of water vapor collection.

Of course, the efficiency of this bottle depends on
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humidity](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humidity)
\- in a desert, with 0% humidity, there is very little to extract.

~~~
venomsnake
Still the title is extremely dumb.

